# طلاب هندسة النفط /جامعة بغداد



## المهندس احمد نعمة (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني خريجي هندسة النفط /جامعة بغداد
اتمنى منكم المساهمة برفد الموقع بالمعلومات والمواضيع في هذا المنبر الرائع والمفيد حتى ننقل الصورة المبدعة لقسمنا وكليتنا وكيف ساهم برفد اغلب الاقسام النفطية في الوطن العربي عن طريق اساتذتنا الاعزاء والاكفاء والمحبوبين واتمنا ان نعاود بالتصال ببعضنا البعض عن طريق هذا الموقع او من خلال الايمل.
اخوكم 
المهندس
احمد نعمه حسن
2003/2004
جامعة بغداد/كلية الهندسة
قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم


----------



## حسن بيرمان (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*نجف-معمل سمنت الكوفة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الغالي احمد نعمه حسن فكرة جيدة كما ارجو كتابة ا سماء وعناوين وارقام الموبايلات لكل الخرجين الذين ضاعت اخبارهم عنا مع كل التقدير لك 
حسن عبدالهادي كاظم 
هندسة النفط بغداد 
1989-1990​


----------



## محمد سعيد الطائي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يامهندس احمد ونتمنى المواصلة بين خريجي هندسة النفط اخوكم المهندس محمد سعيد محمد


----------



## ريام الركابي (30 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس أحمد نعمه حسن و ان شاء الله دائما التواصل بين خريجي هندسة النفط


ريام الركابي
هندسةالنفط /جامعة بغداد


----------



## امي العزيزة (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لهذه الفكرة وانا اتصور ان التواصل فيما بيننا بهذا الملتقى اولا ثم نعين من نرى فيه الكفاءة كي نساعد بعضنا بعض 
اخوكم طالب الماجستير
عدنان عجم عبد 
جامعة بغداد/كلية الهندسة
قسم النفط


----------



## مهندس كاظم (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لهذا المقترح واتمنى التواصل ومعرفة زملائنا الاعزاء
اخوكم المهندس كاظم حمود مناتي البهادلي
كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (10 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم اخواني الاعزاء نتمنى المواصله
أخوكم ابراهيم الجبوري


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

إلـــٌف شكـــــر


----------



## kontra (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعرفكم بنفسي انا الطالب عبدالله ادرس هندسة نفط جامعة قاريونس ليبيا


----------



## حسين عماد (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اني جدا ممتا من اخ احمد على هذه المباده 
أخوكم طالب الماجستير حسين عماد 
جامعه بغداد /هندسه النفط


----------



## سفير النفط (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز فرصة للالتقاء من جديد .... اخوكم سفير النفط دورة قلم ورصاص


----------



## سفير النفط (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههه اخواني نسيت اسمي 
علاء المالكي
هندسة النفط / جامعة بغداد


----------



## سفير النفط (23 أغسطس 2010)

kontra قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعرفكم بنفسي انا الطالب عبدالله ادرس هندسة نفط جامعة قاريونس ليبيا


 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز نتشرف بمعرفتك


----------



## حسن بيرمان (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

شكرا الى كل هذة المشاركات الحلوة وان شاء الله التواصل


----------



## محمدناجي المعاضيدي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*الى اساتذتنا المحترمين وزملائي الاعزاء*

شكرا للاخ الزميل احمد على هذه الخطوة الرائعة لابقاء جميع الزملاء مهندسي هندسة النفط في تواصل واتمنى من جميع زملائنا خريجي هندسة النفط القدماء والجدد المشاركة في هذا الموقع مع جزيل شكري وتقديري للاخ المهندس احمد وتحية وتقدير الى كافة اساتذة قسم هندسة النفط المحترمين.
_اخوكم المهندس محمدناجي المعاضيدي_​


----------



## ازهرمجيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادرة لطيفة ... بارك الله فيك اخ أحمد 

أزهر مجيد 
قسم هندسة النفط / جامعة بغداد


----------



## سامراللامي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
طبعا نعجز عن الشكر والتقدير للمهندس والاخ احمد
على طريقه التواصل هذه
اخوكم
سامر مهدي - جامعه بغداد - هندسه النفط -2008


----------



## دعاءصباح (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراُ ع الموضـــــــــــــــــــوع

حلو ان نكون متوواصلين دائما ونتبادل المفيد واخبار قسمنه واساتذتنه الاعزاء واخوانه الطلبة والطالبات

تقبلو مروري


----------



## eng1990 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
نتمنى التواصل
طالبة هندسة نفط


----------



## وهج الطموح (21 مارس 2011)

والله هندسة النفط شمعة منو تقصد بالادارة الفاشلة استاذ عباس شو دكتور اكرم الهيتي ابونة كلنا والله احبه مثل ابوية ومن اخذت صورة التخرج وياه اعتبرته وثيقة تخرج لو السكرتيرة امولة لو دكتور سمير العساف لو الاساتذة الباقين الروعة لا ما اقبل واحد يحجي على قسمنة


----------



## حسن بيرمان (7 مايو 2011)

*مهندسي نفط بغداد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الغالي احمد نعمه حسن فكرة جيدة كما ارجو كتابة ا سماء وعناوين وارقام الموبايلات لكل الخرجين الذين ضاعت اخبارهم عنا مع كل التقدير لك كما ارجو عمل مجموعة لمهندسي النفط في موقع الفيس بوك الشهير عنواني فية حسن البيرماني


----------



## احمدناظم (12 مايو 2011)

مشكوررر اخ احمد على هذه المبادره واتمنى من الاخوان والخوات من خريجين هندسة النفط بجامعة بغداد المشاركة برفد هذا الموقع بكل شي مفيد وخصوصا في مجال هندسة حفر الابار
اخوكم المهندس احمد ناظم حميد الشمسي


----------



## alaziz202402 (15 مايو 2011)

والله زمن ياشباب, كيف القسم, وكيف الاخبار.

بالمناسبة. د. اكرم الهيتي, و د. سمير العساف, اساتذتي لكن من من الدكاترة لايزال موجود

هل ست امل لاتزال موجودة, وهل تزال تضحك كثيرا,

الرجاء اخباري عن الاحوال, 

اطلب خدمة ممن يستطيع منكم, ان يوصل سلامي للدكتور اكرم

عبد العزيز - اليمن- دفعة 98


----------



## تولين (15 مايو 2011)

alaziz202402 قال:


> والله زمن ياشباب, كيف القسم, وكيف الاخبار.
> 
> بالمناسبة. د. اكرم الهيتي, و د. سمير العساف, اساتذتي لكن من من الدكاترة لايزال موجود
> 
> ...




اهلا بك اخي ست امل نفسها دون تغير مبتسمة دائما
د سمير موجود بالقسم
د اكرم خارج العراق


----------



## hamody_82 (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ... ارجوا رفع محاضرات جميع مراحل قسم هندسة النفط وذلك للاستفادة العامة مع شكري و تقديري لكم مقدما


----------



## metho (29 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا اني اخوك من بغداد اريد معلومات عن هندسة تكنلوجيا النفط الجامعة التكنولوجيا


----------



## alialmohandisanu (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اشلونكم نفاطة
اني اخوكم المهندس علي خليل فاروق خريج 2006
اعمل في قسم هندسة النفط- شركة نفط الشمال
موبايل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


سلامي لجميع خريجي هندسة النفط


----------



## علي ناجي الركابي (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوكم علي الركابي هندسه النفط خريج سنه 1999/2000


----------



## علي ناجي الركابي (10 يونيو 2011)

كيف حالكم ياشباب دفعتي


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

ممنوع وضع الاميلات


----------



## engener85ali (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن نعرف كيف يتم فصل h2s من النفط وكيف نحصل علئ h2sجاف ............. ارجو الرد من اخواني الاعضاء....................مع التقدير


----------



## engener85ali (3 يوليو 2011)

المهندس احمد نعمة قال:


> اخواني خريجي هندسة النفط /جامعة بغداد
> اتمنى منكم المساهمة برفد الموقع بالمعلومات والمواضيع في هذا المنبر الرائع والمفيد حتى ننقل الصورة المبدعة لقسمنا وكليتنا وكيف ساهم برفد اغلب الاقسام النفطية في الوطن العربي عن طريق اساتذتنا الاعزاء والاكفاء والمحبوبين واتمنا ان نعاود بالتصال ببعضنا البعض عن طريق هذا الموقع او من خلال الايمل.
> اخوكم
> المهندس
> ...


كيف يتم استخراج الكبريت من النفط ارجو شرح الالية بلتفصيل من اخوتي خريجين هندسة النفط.................مع التقدير 
المهندس
ali


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى لو ترفعون مواضيع ومحاضرات عن قسم هندسة النفط-جامعة بغداد للفائده

اخوكم المهندس المدني علي


----------



## virtualknight (15 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق لجميع المهندسين العراقيين


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (22 أبريل 2012)

فكره جيده اذا كان اكو تعاون لمستقبل افضل انشاء الله خير اخوكم المهندس احمد قاسم من كربلاء خريج 2006 موظف في شركه الحفر(القبر )العراقيه لان هاي الشركه مقبره المهندسين


----------



## مصطفى الونداوي (18 أبريل 2013)

مصطفى عباس هندسة النفط جامعة بغداد2007


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (13 يوليو 2013)

_*مشكوررر اخ احمد على هذه المبادره واتمنى من الاخوان والخوات من خريجين هندسة النفط بجامعة بغداد المشاركة برفد هذا الموقع بكل شي مفيد
المهندس احمد سميرعلي (ابو نور)2006​*_


----------



## قافلة الغد (17 يوليو 2013)

good idea

thanks


----------



## يوسف طه الهاشمي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*اجابة*

اخي العزيز 
د.اكرم الان استاذي في جامعة كردستان اربيل وهو بخير وصحة جيدة
وست امل ايضا استاذة عندنا ولاكنني لا اراها تبتسم ابدا 
ارجو ان تفيدك وتريح قلبك هذه الاخبار 
يوسف طه


----------



## يوسف طه الهاشمي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز
استاذ اكرم الان هو استاذ في جامعة كردستان اربيل وهو بخير وصحة جيدة
وست امل ايضا استاذة لدينا ولاكنني لا اراها تبتسم ابدا 
وسوف احرص على ارسال سلامك الخاص لهما 
يوسف طه


----------

